# i need desperate help with brown marks !!!



## PrettyInPink101 (Jan 27, 2008)

well i used 2 have really bad acne, but its pretty much gone completely now, i do have a few breakouts, but only bc its that time of the month -_-  but i have all these brown marks on my face (scars).. i know i cant erase them completely.. but what can i use 2 atleast make them fade a bit so i could use less coverage with my foundation? im so desperate here


----------



## kalikana (Jan 27, 2008)

Umm, they should fade over time but my dermatologist recommended Neostrata HQ Plus cream (4% Hydroquinone USP). I used it before and it helped a little bit, which reminds me, I have to get some more. 

Anyway, I don't know if you have that where you live but I live in Canada and it's not prescription (my insurance doesn't cover it) so it's a bit expensive to get. lol.


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 27, 2008)

i use neutrogena acne mark fading peel...you can get it at any drugstore, it's like $15 i think.  it works okay, it says to only use it a few times a week but i use it every night


----------



## kyoto (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi, be sure to pick up products that contain Kojic Acid, which is for lightening dark spots.  Sephora has plenty of products containing this.  Also, when you see your dermatologist, ask for hydroquinone 4% or 8%.  Your doctor can have the 8% made up for you at a compounding pharmacy.  Note that this is very strong, but it will work fast.  My derm has done this for me in the past.  HTH


----------



## lainz (Jan 27, 2008)

i found that salicilic acid got rid of both my acne and scars ASAP. try the clinique spot treatment for your face. they also make a spray designed for your body if you have breakouts elsewhere. 

you can also try a scrub like st. ives apricot scrub. i use it daily and it has helped my skin a lot. i know people may disagree with using an exfoliator daily, but my combination skin loves it.


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 13, 2008)

Skin Effects by Dr. Dover Advanced Brightening Complex has 2% hydroquinone, lactic acid, retinol, and kojic acid. It's sold only at CVS for like $20. It's been working great for me so far. I thought about trying the Peter Thomas Roth, but I'm content for right now in terms of my dark spots...now my breakouts are a totally different thread


----------



## athena123 (Feb 13, 2008)

A few things I've used to treat leftover scars and marks but be patient, they can take some time to fade! 

Murad skin lightening/brightening. contains 2% hydroquinone and they don't recommend you use any longer than 3 months. Did a fairly respectable job of fading old sunspots from my hands, although they didn't completely go away. I didn't use it on my face, however. 

helichyrsum EO- this is an essential oil. I used this, along with German Chamomile EO neat on old scar on my face. It's nearly gone now without any of the possible side effects from hydroquinone. It also helped with a scar on my hand from a burn disappear, although it didn't have any effect on sunspots on the back of my hands. 

Another lightening product that caught my eye; I haven't tried it yet, but I really like most of the products from this line and will likely purchase it soon. contains a ton of lovely, beneficial ingredients for lightening and brightening. https://www.psfskincare.com/cgi-bin/...ategory%3DCCC4


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 14, 2008)

Try MaMA lotion its really good. A girl on MUT tried it and cleared her scars up in 3 or 4 days


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_i use neutrogena acne mark fading peel...you can get it at any drugstore, it's like $15 i think.  it works okay, it says to only use it a few times a week but i use it every night_

 
2nd!!! i HIGHLY recommend this! I've tried lots of high-end skincare products, usually i don't use drugstore skincare, but i LOVE this mask- it actually works & you can actually tell it's lightening your scars significantly by like only the 2nd time you use it! Plus it exfoliates amazingly. . . i try to use it at least twice a week and my skin always looks much better when i do! I'm about to go purchase some more. . .


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrIsTy* 

 
_Try MaMA lotion its really good. A girl on MUT tried it and cleared her scars up in 3 or 4 days_

 
what is MaMa lotion? i don't think i've ever heard this. . . where do you buy it? TIA


----------



## Odette (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't forget to use sunscreen.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_what is MaMa lotion? i don't think i've ever heard this. . . where do you buy it? TIA_

 

you can buy it here MaMa Lotion - Malic and Mandelic Acid Skin Care here are some before and after pics


----------



## gator_tots (Feb 20, 2008)

Just so you know Hydroquinone is supposedly quite toxic and I believe even banned in some countries. Maybe try something organic like Scars no more.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

^^ Agreed, there is quite a bit of debate about hydroquinone, which is why a reputable line will warn you not to use for an extended period of time. Of course, it's always a little dicey when we try to translate ingredients that don't work well with little white mice in a lab with human skin. The cosmetics safety database is an eyeopener, but they're a little alarmist in their approach in that they seem to think EVERYTHING is bad for your skin. I welcome this kind of information but I also have to balance it out with other factors like how much am I using, what are the chances that those 1 in 1 million particles are really going to have a negative impact and is the person or persons issuing these warnings have anything to gain?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrIsTy* 

 
_you can buy it here MaMa Lotion - Malic and Mandelic Acid Skin Care here are some before and after pics









_

 
This is sun damage and melasma (hormonal staining). It requires different treatment than acne hyperpigmentation.  All brown stains are not the same.  Salicylic acids work really well on post acne brown marks.  They also can prevent more acne.  If you are not allergic to salicylates like aspirin, try a cream or lotion with salicylic acid before bed every night.  Don't put anything on top of this. (It will dilute or negate its effects) It is safe to use longterm. (I still use salicylic acid at my age a few times a week for its exfoliative and antiinflammatory effects) Salicylates (BHA) work below the epidermis-unlike AHA's.


----------



## Briar (Feb 26, 2008)

This thread seems to be mostly about acne scarring, and I started a thread questioning products that might help my old freckles and age spots fade a bit and even out my skin tone but that thread was closed and redirected to this one so I'll ask the question here.

Any recs for a decent product that can be purchased at a drugstore/pharmacy that might help even out my skintone a bit?  I'm not looking for anything drastic since my spots are pretty light and are a result of being very fair skinned and in the sun a ton as a kid.  I wear Olay Complete every day with SPF 15, and in the summer if I'm out more I wear a higher SPF.  

I've heard Olay Regenerist is good for some people.  I tried Aveeno's skin brightening moisturizer but it just left my skin feeling sticky.


----------

